# Has anyone else noticed? Kalabite Warrior question



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

has anyone else noticed that Kalabite warriors only come with 8 splinter rifles for general units 9 if you count the one they hold with one arm?

I mean its practically saying your NOT ALLOWED to play with 10 splinter rifles...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Gotta say that it never occurred to me to not want to take the dark lance or splinter cannon.

Let alone pistol/ccw combo for the unit leader.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well it occurs to me as i do the whole venom spam list with 5 bare warriors inside.

and a 'leader' is not required for them so


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

now you see the reason for bits sites KA...and the world runs smoothly again.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

na, doesnt bother me, as i do a 3 to 1 ratio of normal warriors to Blaster trueborn anyway. but i was just bringing it up because it SHOULD NOT have to be brought up


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> has anyone else noticed that Kalabite warriors only come with 8 splinter rifles for general units 9 if you count the one they hold with one arm?
> 
> I mean its practically saying your NOT ALLOWED to play with 10 splinter rifles...


Are those weapons desirable weapons? (I don't know much about DE's, so I've got to ask)./


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

They are desireable when you're looking to make a squad of footers that are nice and cheap. And the Splinter Rifle is, next to the Pulse Rifle, the most appreciated rank-and-file weapon by its players


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> They are desireable when you're looking to make a squad of footers that are nice and cheap. And the Splinter Rifle is, next to the Pulse Rifle, the most appreciated rank-and-file weapon by its players


Ah, was curious about that. I'm still building my Space Wolves Army and I'm loathe to add up all the multiple units I'm going to have to work, just to get my 10 Missile Launcher Long Fangs and my 5-10 (not sure of which number) Lascanon/Plasma Long Fangs (need someone with Space Wolves experience to give me some advice for that one). But anyways, I thought that perhaps those weapons fell into the same category as what I'm dealing with now: Desired stuff & limited quantities.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> has anyone else noticed that Kalabite warriors only come with 8 splinter rifles for general units 9 if you count the one they hold with one arm?
> 
> I mean its practically saying your NOT ALLOWED to play with 10 splinter rifles...


i count 10 splinter rifles on the sprue in total


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i count 10 splinter rifles on the sprue in total


really, go look again, there are 9 splinter rifles being held, one that is NOT being held atall as an 'extra' and one of those 9 being held is in one hand forcing you to take the 'sword' or 'whip' left arm which would induce its a leader.

i obviously do not count the 'extra' one in the count as it forces you to take a special weapon on the character so hes not armless.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I noticed someone (who plays DE FFS) can't spell "Kabalite". 

Hmm... that is odd that they'd package them without the full options. I guess they figured you wouldn't be able to resist at least one special/heavy weapon.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

blasters are nice, but they dont hold a candle to the SM 5 point melta


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I feel you pain after all lots of units don't come with the necessary options afforded two them. CSM have only on PG, and one MG in a blister when everyone will take two identical assault weapons every time, havocs come with one of each HW (FWI the stupidest thing ever considering you will have to buy three boxes to get none retarded units).

Mind you these are secondary options, and the DE example stands out because they are lacking a basic weapon that comes with the model, but still the point remains that a a fair number of box sets seem to be designed to force you to buy 2-3 units of the same model to get all the necessary bits.

Note: CSM pay twice as much of melta, but can have two. SO I am not sure who is more screwed by the one of each assault weapon approach by GW.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

for optimal loadouts though, until this box GW has NEVER, EVER, EVER failed to give a unit its 'base' loadout


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't understand your objection to the one handed rifle. Take one of the special weapon hands, chop the fancy blade off & stick one of the bayonettes in his hand


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i am not complaining as much about the 1 handed rifle. its the fact that there is only 9 HELD rifles that annoy me.

In other words 1 unit HAS to take a SPECIAL WEAPON

not even 9 and the one being held with one hand, there are literally only 9 held including the one being held in one hand only.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

No, use your head for something other than a hat rack. As clever handle said, use the one handed rifle and mod the free arm a bit. It is not a big deal at all. My buddy had no complaints or issues getting 2 squads of 5.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lies, there are only 9 splinter rifles being held in a single box. period. without butchering a pistol, its impossible to get 10 models holding rifles.










now check this out, the red circles are normal arms, the green is the arm holding one hand. the ONLY OTHER SPLINTER RIFLE IN THE SPRUE, circled in blue, HAS NOTHING HOLDING IT, so unless you butcher a pistol or one of the other special weapons, YOU DO NOT GET 10 SPLINTER RIFLES IN A SINGLE BOX


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

EDIT - answered before I asked.

I dont see the issue - there are 10 in the box - it takes a bit of converting to get them all held.


for example - my space wolf kit only contains 8 normal helmets - thats annoying for me as I dont like bare heads (or the stupid wolf head...)


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

anther alternative (again, requireing you to buy two kits though) is to take the arms meant for the guys riding on the raiders. They're not "really in your army" so who cares what they're armed with? There are a couple of 2-hand splinter rifles in that kit - you are taking raiders in a DE list aren't you? NOTE: the same guys exist on the ravager sprue as well...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

see the post i just fixed, Maidel. there are 10 'rifles' in the box, but one, needs to be butchered on if you do not want to set the unit up holding a special weapon in their hands


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> see the post i just fixed, Maidel. there are 10 'rifles' in the box, but one, needs to be butchered on if you do not want to set the unit up holding a special weapon in their hands


Yea - I fixed my post as well.

I dont see the issue - for example - the space wolf box doesnt contain enough parts to make 10 bolt pistols and chainswords - which is the basic load out of blood claws.

Nor does it contain enough parts to make 10 with bolters without butchering some pistol arms.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

clever handle said:


> anther alternative (again, requireing you to buy two kits though) is to take the arms meant for the guys riding on the raiders. They're not "really in your army" so who cares what they're armed with? There are a couple of 2-hand splinter rifles in that kit - you are taking raiders in a DE list aren't you? NOTE: the same guys exist on the ravager sprue as well...


that only works until you run out of raiders and ravagers to steal from, as theres only two sets of arms per raider and you would have to forsake using them on the crew in that case who would then need arms.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Yea - I fixed my post as well.
> 
> I dont see the issue - for example - the space wolf box doesnt contain enough parts to make 10 bolt pistols and chainswords - which is the basic load out of blood claws.
> 
> Nor does it contain enough parts to make 10 with bolters without butchering some pistol arms.


yeah on the blood claws i can see that, but for "grey hunters" as they also happen to have pistols they are still properly kitted out if you put a pistol in their hands.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah on the blood claws i can see that, but for "grey hunters" as they also happen to have pistols they are still properly kitted out if you put a pistol in their hands.


Yes - but they also all have close combat weapons - and their arent 10 of them in the box. There are however 2 frost axes, 2 power fists, 2 pairs of lightning claws, 2 power swords, 2 thunder hammers, 2 storm shields...

You have to admit - its a HELL of a lot better than it was years ago when you never got the bits you wanted and all dark angel squads came with a plasma cannon, all ultramrines came with a missle launcher etc...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

true.

but to add abit more to your anger on the SW kit. it is basically a kit that works for 'upgrading' any other kit into SW. and its practically ALL the sw power armor rolled into one kit. yes its not full for CCWs, bolters or bolt pistols but the fact that it can easily be classified as an upgrade kit, and not a stand alone kit for a specific unit entery, makes its lack in areas acceptable.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> true.
> 
> but to add abit more to your anger on the SW kit. it is basically a kit that works for 'upgrading' any other kit into SW. and its practically ALL the sw power armor rolled into one kit. yes its not full for CCWs, bolters or bolt pistols but the fact that it can easily be classified as an upgrade kit, and not a stand alone kit for a specific unit entery, makes its lack in areas acceptable.


Yea, I dont quite buy that - it is sold as kit that can be used as grey hunters, blood claws and wolf guard - its not sold as an upgrade kit. Sure, it works great as an upgrade kit - but thats not what it is.

It is great for getting bitz to upgrade other kits, no doubts about it.

I think its a general GW theme however - they WANT you to buy multipul kits to get all the bitz that you want.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maidel said:


> Yea, I dont quite buy that - it is sold as kit that can be used as grey hunters, blood claws and wolf guard - its not sold as an upgrade kit. Sure, it works great as an upgrade kit - but thats not what it is.
> 
> It is great for getting bitz to upgrade other kits, no doubts about it.
> 
> I think its a general GW theme however - they WANT you to buy multipul kits to get all the bitz that you want.


sorry, but its an upgrade kit with bases.

note the SW Scout heads and weapon, note the fact that GW wants you to use the kit with your long fangs and their SM 'command sprue', note that GW wants you to use parts with their assault marine pack, etc.

Weather we DO or not, is up to us, and we are not losing models for it being an upgrade kit, but nonetheless, upgrade kit it is.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

But, it's not an upgrade kit. GW used to make upgrade kits that had no full models in them. (eg black Templars) the kit was specifically labelled as such. This is not, it specifically says it's for making blood claws, grey hunters and wolf guard.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod900140a&rootCatGameStyle=

dark angels upgrade frame, it makes 3 FULL DA bodies with robes.

they sweetened up the deal with the SW box to make it so your not paying extra for models and can make 10 full bodies for the same price you make 10 normal SM, but its still technically an 'upgrade' kit. It still is used to 'upgrade' and/or 'create' practically EVERY unit in the codex. and aside from blood claws missing some pistols, which was probably a mistake on the mold that would cost too much to fix now, as theres no need for that many plasma pistols in a sprue, it still works fine for everything else.

I mean the thing is certainly stock full of great bits.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Maidel said:


> But, it's not an upgrade kit. GW used to make upgrade kits that had no full models in them. (eg black Templars) the kit was specifically labelled as such. This is not, it specifically says it's for making blood claws, grey hunters and wolf guard.


Damn do I miss upgrade kits. Got to convert half my shit these days.


----------

